# My new bike!!! (Sorry, I'm a little excited)



## raa1976 (Jun 29, 2005)

2002 Bianchi Boron XL
Fork: Bianchi Full Carbon, w/ carbon steerer
Cranks: Campagnolo Centaur 10 speed Triple (52x39x30),170 mm
Levers: Campagnolo Record Carbon 10-spd
Front Der: Campagnolo Centaur Triple
Rear Der: Campagnolo Centaur Racing T
Calipers: Campagnolo Centaur
Headset: Aheadset (1”)
Bars: 3tt (40 cm, center-center)
Stem: Richey Pro (125 mm)
Seatpost: Thompson Elite (27.2 mm)
Saddle: Bianchi Velo
Cassette:10 speed (13X29)
Hubs: Bianchi Carbon Fusion
Rims: Bianchi XL Levitation
Tires: Continental

Anyone else ride this bike? Comments?


----------



## bsdc (Feb 15, 2002)

a picture would be more exciting


----------



## raa1976 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Pic*

Yeah, I didn't have a pic at the time. Here's a pic of my bike...


----------



## bsdc (Feb 15, 2002)

Saweet ride. Celeste paint ... Campy carbon shifters ... look'n nice!


----------



## raa1976 (Jun 29, 2005)

Thanks. I love how it rides too!!! So much smoother than a LeMond Zurich I had before.


----------



## sevenbravo (Jan 13, 2010)

Very cool bike. I have good memories riding this model.


----------



## bearryworld (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## -grace (Apr 10, 2012)

Gorgeous bike! I'm insanely jealous, currently saving up for a Bianchi to call my own.


----------



## realmac (Jul 28, 2009)

Great looking bike! Bianchi with Campagnolo! Magnifico!!


----------



## jelacy (Jun 8, 2010)

nice one !


----------



## kjs862 (Apr 19, 2012)

Congrats!


----------

